# Περί δυσλεξίας



## curry (Jan 14, 2009)

Κι ενώ θίξαμε το θέμα χτες σε άλλο νήμα, αναφέροντας τι συμβαίνει στην Βρετανία, ένας βρετανός βουλευτής ξεσπαθώνει εναντίον της δυσλεξίας. Το άρθρο του BBC το βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέρον κι έτσι το παραθέτω αυτούσιο. Μπορείτε να δείτε τη φατσούλα του βουλευτή στο site του BBC. Σας δίνω και link για δυσλεξία στην wikipedia και για synthetic phonics.

*MP brands dyslexia as a 'fiction'*
Graham Stringer

A Labour MP has claimed dyslexia is a myth invented by education chiefs to cover up poor teaching methods.

Backbencher Graham Stringer, MP for Blackley, describes the condition as a "cruel fiction" that should be consigned to the "dustbin of history".

He suggests children should instead be taught to read and write by using a system called synthetic phonics.

But Charity Dyslexia Action said the condition was "very real" to the 6m people in the UK affected by it.

Writing in a column for website Manchester Confidential, Mr Stringer said millions of pounds was being wasted on specialist teaching for what he called the "false" condition.

Mr Stringer claims the reason so many children fail to be taught to read and write properly is that the wrong teaching methods are used.

"The education establishment, rather than admit that their eclectic and incomplete methods for instruction are at fault, have invented a brain disorder called dyslexia," said the MP.

"To label children as dyslexic because they're confused by poor teaching methods is wicked.

"If dyslexia really existed then countries as diverse as Nicaragua and South Korea would not have been able to achieve literacy rates of nearly 100%.

"There can be no rational reason why this 'brain disorder' is of epidemic proportions in Britain but does not appear in South Korea or Nicaragua."

He claims the "fictional malady" has also been wiped out in West Dunbartonshire where the council has introduced the synthetic phonics system of teaching, also known as linguistic phonics.

Currently, 35,500 students are receiving disability allowances for dyslexia at an annual cost of £78.4m, Mr Stringer claims.

Comments 'frustrating'

"Certified dyslexics get longer in exams," he said. "There has been created a situation where there are financial and educational incentives to being bad at spelling and reading.

"It is time that the dyslexia industry was killed off and we recognised that there are well known methods for teaching everybody to read and write."

Dyslexia Action said the condition was not just a reading difficulty, but a combination of abilities and difficulties that affect the learning process.

Chief executive Shirley Cramer said: "Once again dyslexia seems to be making the headlines for all the wrong reasons.

"It is frustrating that the focus should be on whether dyslexia exists or not, when there is so much evidence to support that it does.

"The dyslexia community has over 30 years experience in working with individuals with a range of complex specific needs.

"For this reason it has never been more important for us to work in partnership with government, local authorities and individual schools to ensure that those at risk... are identified early."


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2009)

curry said:


> "If dyslexia really existed then countries as diverse as Nicaragua and South Korea would not have been able to achieve literacy rates of nearly 100%.


Εκτός του ότι πολύ αμφιβάλλω για την προέλευση των στατιστικών που χρησιμοποιεί, είναι και αστοιχείωτος, καθώς συμπεραίνει έμμεσα ότι οι δυσλεξικοί είναι εξ ορισμού illiterate.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν η δυσλεξία υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει (φαντάζομαι πως "ναι, υπάρχει"), αλλά γενικά η τάση στην Αμερική και την Αγγλία να δίνουν βαρύγδουπα ιατρικά politically correct ονόματα στα πάντα ή σε κάθε τι τουλάχιστον που "αποκλίνει" από το "κανονικό", είναι ανησυχητική. Εμένα, αυτό μου ακούγεται περισσότερο σαν ξέσπασμα αγανάκτησης για τις τεράστιες υπερβολές και καταχρήσεις του συστήματος. Δείτε κι αυτό εδώ και θα καταλάβετε τι εννοώ. 

Πάντως, από το στόμα Άγγλου γιατρού έχω ακούσει τη δήλωση ότι και καταστάσεις όπως ADD και ADHD δεν υπάρχουν με ό,τι αυτό σημαίνει.


----------



## curry (Jan 14, 2009)

Ξέσπασμα αγανάκτησης δεν ξέρω αν το λες όταν επιλέγεις χαρακτηρισμούς όπως cruel fiction! Και όπως λέει κι η Palavra, αυτός εξισώνει ουσιαστικά τον αναλφαβητισμό με την δυσλεξία - και δεν φαίνεται να λαμβάνει υπόψη ότι σε κάθε τόπο και γλώσσα, το ζήτημα της δυσλεξίας διαφέρει. Άλλο αραβικά, άλλο ελληνικά, άλλο αγγλικά.
Επίσης, μου φαίνεται πολύ ακραίο, βουλευτής άνθρωπος, να υπονοείς σχεδόν ότι τα επιδόματα αποτελούν κίνητρο για να μην μάθει ο άλλος σωστή γραφή και ανάγνωση. Δηλαδή, ή έχουν πολύ σατανικά παιδάκια στην Βρετανία ή πανάθλιους γονείς που εμποδίζουν τα παιδιά τους να μάθουν γράμματα για μερικές ψωρολίρες! 
Τέλος πάντων... για αυτό το synthetic phonics τι ξέρουμε; Πρώτη φορά το έμαθα σήμερα, διάβασα στην wikipedia αλλά δεν θα μείνω εκεί. 
Εν μέρει έβαλα το άρθρο αυτό επειδή ο βουλευτής αναφέρεται σε αυτή τη μέθοδο διδασκαλίας και θα ήθελα να μάθω περισσότερα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

curry said:


> Επίσης, μου φαίνεται πολύ ακραίο, βουλευτής άνθρωπος, να υπονοείς σχεδόν ότι τα επιδόματα αποτελούν κίνητρο για να μην μάθει ο άλλος σωστή γραφή και ανάγνωση. Δηλαδή, ή έχουν πολύ σατανικά παιδάκια στην Βρετανία ή πανάθλιους γονείς που εμποδίζουν τα παιδιά τους να μάθουν γράμματα για μερικές ψωρολίρες!



Έτσι μας φαίνεται εμάς στην Ελλάδα, αλλά στην Αγγλία είναι *επάγγελμα*. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που είναι on the dole όλη τους τη ζωή. Και πολλές κοπελίτσες γκαστρώνονταν στα 18 τους για να γίνουν single mothers και να μη χρειαστεί να δουλέψουν για τα επόμενα 18 χρόνια (ή να δουλεύουν 10 μόνο ώρες την εβδομάδα). Ισχύει, δεν κάνω πλάκα. Όταν ρώτησα μια φορά μια Αγγλίδα γιατί δεν κάνει ποτέ υπερωρία (δούλευε ας πούμε 10-15 ώρες την εβδομάδα, αλλά *ποτέ *16), η απάντηση ήταν "γιατί θα χάσω το επίδομα". Κι όταν μιλάμε για επιδόματα, δεν μιλάμε απλά για ρευστό, αλλά και για σπίτια με πολύ προνομιακούς όρους και άλλα καλά.

Και δεν ξέρεις ποτέ. Αν είχαμε κι εμείς την ίδια δυνατότητα, τι θα κάναμε. Ειδικά αν λάβεις υπόψη τους μισθούς μας.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Σωστά, η δυσλεξία συναρτάται με τις ιδιομορφίες προφοράς και γραφής της κάθε γλώσσας, γιατί επηρεάζει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο ο εγκέφαλος αντιλαμβάνεται τον συμβολισμό.


----------



## stathis (Jan 14, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν η δυσλεξία υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει (φαντάζομαι πως "ναι, υπάρχει")


Υπάρχει, δεν είναι αστικός μύθος.



Ambrose said:


> Πάντως, από το στόμα Άγγλου γιατρού έχω ακούσει τη δήλωση ότι και καταστάσεις όπως ADD και ADHD δεν υπάρχουν με ό,τι αυτό σημαίνει.


Σημαίνει ότι ο γιατρός αυτός είναι από αστοιχείωτος μέχρι επικίνδυνος.
(Φανταστείτε να σας έλεγα εγώ, ας πούμε, ότι η ελονοσία δεν υπάρχει. Α, ξέχασα, δεν είμαι γιατρός...)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2009)

Ωστόσο, άλλο αν γίνεται διασπάθιση οικονομικών πόρων στην Αγγλία όπως λέει ο κυριούλης και άλλο το ότι οι δυσλεξικοί είναι κατά φαντασίαν ασθενείς, όπως ισχυρίζεται βάσει ανύπαρκτων επιστημονικών επιχειρημάτων.


----------



## curry (Jan 14, 2009)

Μωρέ τις ξέρω τις Αγγλίδες τι σκαρφίζονται για να παίρνουν και σπιτάκι ακόμα επιδοτούμενο, όμως άλλο να γκαστρώνεσαι στα 16 κι άλλο να πηγαίνεις σχολείο στα 6! Κομματάκι δύσκολο δεν είναι να έχεις σχέδιο σε τέτοια ηλικία; Κι αυτοί οι γονείς, αν δεχτούμε ότι εμποδίζουν τα παιδιά να διαβάσουν (θα μου πείτε, αλλού τα σκοτώνουν για να μην πάνε σχολείο) μέσα στην τάξη πώς επεμβαίνουν; Με τηλεπάθεια; Αυτό εννοώ όταν λέω ότι το βρίσκω ακραίο! (νομίζω - κι αν κάνω λάθος να με διορθώσετε φυσικά - ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις τη δυσλεξία την εντοπίζει πρώτος ο δάσκαλος, λόγω της επαφής αυτού του είδους με το παιδί για πολύ περισσότερες ώρες από όσες ο γονιός σε καθημερινή βάση).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2009)

Επίσης, νομίζω ότι είναι αδύνατον σε ένα παιδάκι να προσποιηθεί, π.χ., ότι γράφει άλλα αντ' άλλων αλλά τα διαβάζει σωστά ή ότι η ανορθογραφία που βγάζει μάτι όταν αντιγράφει κάτι γίνεται επίτηδες. Λέτε να είναι κανένα ξαδερφάκι του Μπουμπούκου ο κυρ' βουλευτής;


----------



## curry (Jan 14, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Λέτε να είναι κανένα ξαδερφάκι του Μπουμπούκου ο κυρ' βουλευτής;


Μωρέ εκεί μου πήγε το μυαλό κι εμένα! Χαχαχαχα! Έπρεπε αντί για link BBC με τη φωτογραφία του βουλευτή, να έβαζα link για ΛΑΟΣ!!! Το αστείο πάντως είναι ότι είναι Εργατικός (κάτι σας είπα τώρα, ναι, το ξέρω).


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Ίσως, να είναι όντως ακραίο. Κι εγώ αυτό πιστεύω παρόλο που δεν είμαι ειδικός. Αλλά ίσως και να υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που απλά χρήζουν διαφορετικής αντιμετώπισης και βαφτίζονται δυσλεξία. Μέχρι πρότινος, όλοι έλεγαν ότι η δυσλεξία δεν θεραπεύεται. Ξέρω όμως στα σίγουρα ότι μερικές μορφές και περιπτώσεις μπορούν αν αντιμετωπιστούν τόσο ριζικά ώστε να μιλάμε σχεδόν για θεραπεία. 

Και τις single mothers ως παράδειγμα του τι μπορεί να κάνει κανείς για τα benefits το ανέφερα. Και φυσικά αναφερόμουν πρωτίστως στους γονείς και μετά στα παιδιά. 

Βέβαια, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει δυσλεξία, αλλά μάλλον ότι γίνεται κατάχρηση του συστήματος για κάτι που αρχίζει και παίρνει διαστάσεις "επιδημίας". Αλλά και πάλι, δεν είμαι δυσλεκτικός και δεν ξέρω. :)

Γι' αυτό είπα ότι μου φαίνεται σαν ξέσπασμα αγανάκτησης.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2009)

curry said:


> Το αστείο πάντως είναι ότι είναι Εργατικός (κάτι σας είπα τώρα, ναι, το ξέρω).


Πρώτη φορά ακούω αδιάλλακτες απόψεις που ενδέχεται να επιβαρύνουν κομμάτι του ασθενέστερου πληθυσμού από εκπρόσωπο του κέντρου. Για την Ελλάδα ιδίως κάτι τέτοιο είναι ανήκουστο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Α! Και κάτι ακόμα: η διάγνωση της δυσλεξίας _συνήθως_ γίνεται πολύ μετά τα 6. Τα 5-6 είναι η ηλικία που λένε ότι σε μερικές περιπτώσει γίνεται η διάγνωση, αλλά στην πράξη είναι αρκετά αργότερα.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 14, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο, άλλο αν γίνεται διασπάθιση οικονομικών πόρων στην Αγγλία όπως λέει ο κυριούλης και άλλο το ότι οι δυσλεξικοί είναι κατά φαντασίαν ασθενείς, όπως ισχυρίζεται βάσει ανύπαρκτων επιστημονικών επιχειρημάτων.



Πάντως, για να μην τον αδικούμε, δεν λέει ακριβώς ότι οι δυσλεξικοί είναι κατά φαντασίαν ασθενείς. Λέει ότι είναι θύματα εκλεκτικών και ατελών μεθόδων διδασκαλίας. Και, τουλάχιστον σε αυτό, έχει κάποιο δίκιο. 
Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, αναγνωρίζει την ύπαρξη του προβλήματος, αλλά δεν θεωρεί ότι έχει οργανικά αίτια. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει δίκιο ή άδικο, αλλά, ακόμη κι αν η δυσλεξία έχει όντως οργανικά αίτια (οπότε μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε ότι ίσως κάποτε βρεθεί και κάποιο φάρμακο για την αντιμετώπισή της), η εξέλιξή της αποδεδειγμένα επηρεάζεται από τις μεθόδους διδασκαλίας και το εν γένει διδακτικό περιβάλλον. Οπότε οι εναλλακτικές διδακτικές προτάσεις αντιμετώπισής της, όπως αυτό το synthetic phonics system που αναφέρει (και το οποίο ομολογώ ότι ακούω για πρώτη φορά), θα είναι πάντοτε επίκαιρες.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Κι εδώ, η εναλλακτική άποψη, έτσι για χάρη του διαλόγου:

Some disagreement exists as to whether dyslexia does indeed exist as a condition, or whether it simply reflects individual differences among different readers.

"The Dyslexia Myth" is a documentary that appeared as part of the Dispatches series produced by British broadcaster Channel 4.[64] First aired in September 2005, it claims to expose myths and misconceptions that surround dyslexia. It argues that the common understanding of dyslexia is not only false but makes it more difficult to provide the reading help that hundreds of thousands of children desperately need. Drawing on years of intensive academic research on both sides of the Atlantic, it challenged the existence of dyslexia as a separate condition, and highlighted the many different forms of reading styles.

The documentary only focused on the reading difficulties that dyslexics encounter. As discussed in previous headings, dyslexia is more than a mere reading disability, and commonly includes symptoms that extend beyond reading difficulties. However, these symptoms are not included in the DSM-IV list of symptoms by which "Reading Disorder" is diagnosed in the USA.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2009)

Από τα παρακάτω έβγαλα το συμπέρασμα πως τους θεωρεί κατά φαντασίαν ασθενείς, διότι πιστεύει πως η ασθένεια δεν υπάρχει αλλά, όπως λες, ότι είναι αποτέλεσμα κακών μεθόδων διδασκαλίας. 


curry said:


> Backbencher Graham Stringer, MP for Blackley, describes the condition as a "cruel fiction" that should be consigned to the "dustbin of history".
> [...]
> He claims the "fictional malady" has also been wiped out in West Dunbartonshire where the council has introduced the synthetic phonics system of teaching, also known as linguistic phonics.


Οι κακές μέθοδοι διδασκαλίας και οι κακοί εκπαιδευτικοί συμβάλλουν πάρα πολύ στην επιδείνωση του προβλήματος. Από ό,τι ξέρω όμως, δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την προέλευσή του.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Είπατε κάτι για Μπουμπούκο;

In September 2005, a documentary for Channel 4, The Dyslexia Myth, sparked a national row.

"Within about 15 minutes, I was so seething with rage it had me bouncing around the room," Lord Addington, who is dyslexic, told the House of Lords.

The Government insists dyslexia does exist.

Education minister *Lord Adonis *said dyslexia was a "complex neurological condition" and people with it needed proper support to develop the reading, writing and comprehension skills essential to succeeding in school, in life and in work.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Ένας λαμογιοΚύπριος είναι αυτός.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 14, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Ένας λαμογιοΚύπριος είναι αυτός.



Έχει κάποια σχέση η καταγωγή του;


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Σωστά, ταυτολογία!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 14, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Πάντως, για να μην τον αδικούμε, δεν λέει ακριβώς ότι οι δυσλεξικοί είναι κατά φαντασίαν ασθενείς. Λέει ότι είναι θύματα εκλεκτικών και ατελών μεθόδων διδασκαλίας. Και, τουλάχιστον σε αυτό, έχει κάποιο δίκιο.
> Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, αναγνωρίζει την ύπαρξη του προβλήματος, αλλά δεν θεωρεί ότι έχει οργανικά αίτια. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει δίκιο ή άδικο, αλλά, ακόμη και η δυσλεξία έχει όντως οργανικά αίτια (οπότε μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε ότι ίσως κάποτε βρεθεί και κάποιο φάρμακο για την αντιμετώπισή της), η εξέλιξή της αποδεδειγμένα επηρεάζεται από τις μεθόδους διδασκαλίας και το εν γένει διδακτικό περιβάλλον. Οπότε οι εναλλακτικές διδακτικές προτάσεις αντιμετώπισής της, όπως αυτό το synthetic phonics system που αναφέρει (και το οποίο ομολογώ ότι ακούω για πρώτη φορά), θα είναι πάντοτε επίκαιρες.



Λοιπόν και εγώ συμφωνώ οτι ο άνθρωπος λέει απλώς οτι το σύστημα διδασκαλίας φταίει που προκύπτει για κάποια παιδιά πρόβλημα και νομίζω οτι τα λέει αυτά με καλό σκοπό. Θα ήθελα ας πούμε να έβλεπα τα ποσοστά δυσλεκτικών παιδιών που εμφανίζονται σε ένα αντιαυταρχικό σχολείο τύπου Summerhill. Έχοντας παρακολουθήσει από πολύ κοντά την επίδραση του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος (ή της έλλειψής του) στα παιδιά μου, σας διαβεβαιώ οτι είναι δυνατόν να βγάλει BLR κάθε παιδάκι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2009)

Ελπίζω να μην περάσει από εδώ Κύπριος χωρίς χιούμορ. Ελπίζω να έχουν χιούμορ και οι Εγγλέζοι που θα διαβάσουν το παρακάτω. Οι υπόλοιποι, καταλαβαινόμαστε.

Οι Εγγλέζοι έχουν τη δυσλεξία φυτεμένη στο DNA τους γιατί δεν έχουν τόνους στη γλώσσα τους. Εμείς αποκτήσαμε μια κάποια δυσλεξία από τότε που καταργήσαμε το πολυτονικό.


----------



## stathis (Jan 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω να μην περάσει από εδώ Κύπριος χωρίς χιούμορ.


Εγώ πάλι, που ούτε Κύπριος είμαι ούτε στερούμαι παντελώς χιούμορ, απλώς δηλώνω τη λύπη μου.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Άκου να ακούσεις, ο πρίγκηψ Χάρρυ είπε έναν φαντάρο "Paki". Χαμός έγινε. Ο Γκόρντον Μπράουν απλώς δήλωσε τη λύπη του.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 14, 2009)

stathis said:


> Εγώ πάλι, που ούτε Κύπριος είμαι ούτε στερούμαι παντελώς χιούμορ, απλώς δηλώνω τη λύπη μου.


Ελπίζω όχι από αυτά που έγραψα εγώ. Γιατί αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως με ένα σύστημα που δεν σέβεται την διαφορετικότητα κάθε παιδιού και τον μοναδικό, ατομικό του ρυθμό ανάπτυξης είναι επόμενο να προκύπτουν ταμπέλες και παθήσεις που διαφορετικά δεν θα καταγράφονταν γιατί δεν θα εκδηλώνονταν. Αν ας πούμε, δεν υποχρέωνε κανείς τα εξάχρονα να κάθονται ακίνητα επί τέσσερις διδακτικές ώρες δεν θα υπήρχαν υπερκινητικά παιδιά με την έννοια της πάθησης γιατί απλώς ένα εξάχρονο είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να μην αντέχει την ακινησία!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Elsa said:


> ... γιατί απλώς ένα εξάχρονο είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να μην αντέχει την ακινησία!



Μωρέ και τα 36χρονα και τα 46χρονα και τα 56χρονα σου λέω εγώ... :)


----------



## Elsa (Jan 14, 2009)

Μια προσωπική εμπειρία. Στις -πολύ κρίσιμες- τρεις πρώτες τάξεις του δημοτικού, είχαμε την ατυχία στο μικρό μου παιδί να έχουμε μια νευρασθενική, υστερική δασκάλα. Έκανε όλα τα παιδάκια να κλαίνε με την συμπεριφορά της (και έχω μεγάλο βάρος στη συνείδησή μου που δεν άλλαξα έγκαιρα το παιδί μου σχολείο αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία). 
Μου έτυχε λοιπόν μια σκηνή σε ενημέρωση γονέων (θλιβερή εμπειρία, όσοι την έχουν περάσει ίσως ξέρουν) όπου εις επήκοον όλων των υπόλοιπων γονέων η δασκάλα έκανε κυριολεκτικά κουρέλι τους γονείς ενός -πολύ ζωηρού, εντάξει- μαθητή λέγοντάς τους οτι το παιδί τους είναι καθυστερημένο και υπερκινητικό και πρέπει να το πάνε σε ειδικό σχολείο αλλιώς εκείνη θα το αφήσει στην ίδια τάξη (Α΄ δημοτικού!). Οι άμοιροι γονείς, βουρκωμένοι, έφυγαν με το κεφάλι κάτω και άλλαξαν το παιδί τους σχολείο αμέσως. Ευτυχώς, στο άλλο σχολείο στάθηκε τυχερό, έπεσε σε καλή δασκάλα και πήγε μια χαρά!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 14, 2009)

Ένα ακόμα παράδειγμα: 
Δεν αντέχω το οχτάωρο! Το βρίσκω βάρβαρο και αντιπαραγωγικό. Χρειάζομαι ψυχίατρο; 
Δεν αντέχω το μποτιλιάρισμα. Έχω κατάθλιψη;
(δεν αστειεύομαι)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Σε νιώθω, Έλσα μου. Γι' αυτό έχω το γραφείο στο σπίτι μου (commuting time = 0) και τρίωρο ωράριο.


----------



## curry (Jan 14, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Λοιπόν και εγώ συμφωνώ οτι ο άνθρωπος λέει απλώς οτι το σύστημα διδασκαλίας φταίει που προκύπτει για κάποια παιδιά πρόβλημα και νομίζω οτι τα λέει αυτά με καλό σκοπό. Θα ήθελα ας πούμε να έβλεπα τα ποσοστά δυσλεκτικών παιδιών που εμφανίζονται σε ένα αντιαυταρχικό σχολείο τύπου Summerhill. Έχοντας παρακολουθήσει από πολύ κοντά την επίδραση του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος (ή της έλλειψής του) στα παιδιά μου, σας διαβεβαιώ οτι είναι δυνατόν να βγάλει BLR κάθε παιδάκι.



Ο βουλευτής μας δυστυχώς χάνει το δίκιο του (που σαφώς και υπάρχει σε αυτά που ήδη εντοπίσατε) επειδή χρησιμοποιεί χαρακτηρισμούς πολύ μα πολύ ακραίους. 

Το "αυταρχικός" δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Το σύστημα διδασκαλίας γραφής-ανάγνωσης (διεθνώς μιλώ και όπως θα έπρεπε να εφαρμόζεται), με τα όποια ελαττώματά του, απευθύνεται στην πλειοψηφία των μαθητών που αντιδρούν καλά απέναντί του (αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν χρειάζεται αναθεώρηση ή προσαρμογή στα σύγχρονα δεδομένα). Γεγονός είναι ότι τα παιδιά με δυσλεξία, σύμφωνα με τα υπάρχοντα στοιχεία πάντα, έχουν μια διαφορετική ανάγκη προσέγγισης, δηλαδή χρειάζονται ένα άλλο σύστημα διδασκαλίας, επικουρικό ή μη. Είμαι εντελώς υπέρ του επικουρικού για να μην ομαδοποιούμε/ απομονώνουμε τέτοια παιδιά.
Απλώς φαντάζομαι ότι το Σάμερχιλ (το σχολείο των ονείρων μου*) θα επιτρέπει στα δυσλεξικά παιδιά να αποκτήσουν όλες τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις και δεξιότητες χωρίς να νιώθουν μειονεκτικά απέναντι στους συμμαθητές τους.

Να σας πω κάτι απλό (που φυσικά δεν συγκρίνω με την δυσλεξία, μην παρεξηγηθώ): οι αριστερόχειρες, σύμφωνα με έρευνες, κινδυνεύουν περισσότερο από μικροατυχήματα, επειδή ο κόσμος είναι φτιαγμένος για δεξιόχειρες (που αποτελούν την πλειοψηφία του πληθυσμού, οι άλλοι είναι 13%). 
Για παράδειγμα, πάντα καίγομαι γιατί ανοίγω το ζεστό αντί το κρύο νερό. Μέχρι να μάθω να ξεκλειδώνω (και να κλειδώνω) πόρτες, έφτασα στο γυμνάσιο! Αδυνατώ να ανοίξω κονσέρβα με αυτό το άθλιο φασιστικό μαραφέτι! Τα μπρίκια είναι φρίκη, χύνεται ο μισός καφές! Ευτυχώς που επιτέλους υπάρχουν μαγαζιά όπως ο Αριστερόχειρας!

Με αυτό το χιουμοριστικό παράδειγμα, θέλω να πω ότι πρέπει να δημιουργούμε τις συνθήκες ώστε κάθε άνθρωπος να έχει άμεση και εύκολη πρόσβαση σε αυτά που έχει ανάγκη, χωρίς να πέφτει θύμα της μαζικής ισοπέδωσης, πόσο μάλλον στην παιδεία, που είναι το βασικότερο κοινωνικό αγαθό. 
Καλώς υπάρχουν τα επιδόματα στην Αγγλία ή οι προφορικές εξετάσεις εδώ. Αν κινδυνεύει το δημόσιο χρήμα, δεν ευθύνεται το επίδομα γι' αυτό, αλλά προφανώς πάσχει ο τρόπος που αυτό χορηγείται.


*Κι εδώ θέλω να καταγγείλω τους γονείς μου, που σε τρυφερή ηλικία μου χάρισαν το "Πράσινο Σύννεφο" κι έπαθα την πλάκα της ζωής μου. Με τι καρδιά να πας μετά στο δημοτικό της Ηλιούπολης, ε;;; (κι ας είχα σούπερ δασκάλους από τη δευτέρα ως την πέμπτη δημοτικού)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Ένα ακόμα παράδειγμα:
> Δεν αντέχω το οχτάωρο! Το βρίσκω βάρβαρο και αντιπαραγωγικό. Χρειάζομαι ψυχίατρο;
> Δεν αντέχω το μποτιλιάρισμα. Έχω κατάθλιψη;
> (δεν αστειεύομαι)



Όχι. Είσαι απόλυτα φυσιολογική. BTW, οι ορθοπεδικοί λένε ότι το 8ωρο (και βάλε) σε μια καρέκλα, όπως είμαστε εμείς του επαγγέλματός μας, είναι ό,τι χειρότερο για μέση και υγεία. Άντε να δω πότε θα βγει η τεχνολογία που θα μας επιτρέπει να κάνουμε τζόγκινγκ και να μεταφράζουμε ασύρματα και τηλεπαθητικά στο PC 10 χιλιόμετρα μακριά.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 14, 2009)

curry said:


> Καλώς υπάρχουν τα επιδόματα στην Αγγλία ή οι προφορικές εξετάσεις εδώ. Αν κινδυνεύει το δημόσιο χρήμα, δεν ευθύνεται το επίδομα γι' αυτό, αλλά προφανώς πάσχει ο τρόπος που αυτό χορηγείται.



Μήπως λοιπόν ο κύριος αυτός λέει να κοπούν μεν τα επιδόματα αλλά τα λεφτά να διατεθούν σε αλλαγή των εκπαιδευτικών μεθόδων επί το αντιαυταρχικότερον, προς όφελος όχι μόνον των παιδιών που υποφέρουν φανερά και εντονότερα (που τα λέμε «προβληματικά») αλλά και όλων των άλλων (που τα λέμε «φυσιολογικά»);



Ambrose said:


> Όχι. Είσαι απόλυτα φυσιολογική.


Μην το δένεις κόμπο...


----------



## panadeli (Jan 14, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Από τα παρακάτω έβγαλα το συμπέρασμα πως τους θεωρεί κατά φαντασίαν ασθενείς, διότι πιστεύει πως η ασθένεια δεν υπάρχει αλλά, όπως λες, ότι είναι αποτέλεσμα κακών μεθόδων διδασκαλίας.
> 
> Οι κακές μέθοδοι διδασκαλίας και οι κακοί εκπαιδευτικοί συμβάλλουν πάρα πολύ στην επιδείνωση του προβλήματος. Από ό,τι ξέρω όμως, δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την προέλευσή του.



Σε ό,τι αφορά την προέλευση του προβλήματος εγώ σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά. Το ίδιο ίσως έπρεπε να κάνει και ο συγκεκριμένος βουλευτής αλλά και οποιοσδήποτε σκίζει τα ρούχα του υπέρ της μιας ή της άλλης άποψης. Στο κάτω κάτω, εναπόκειται στους νευρολόγους να ανακαλύψουν κατά πόσο η δυσλεξία οφείλεται ή όχι σε νευρολογική διαταραχή, και στους γενετιστές να βρουν το γονίδιο που ευθύνεται γι' αυτήν. Απ' όσα γνωρίζω, μέχρι στιγμής κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχει γίνει.

Έτσι, το ζήτημα της αντιμετώπισης της δυσλεξίας προσεγγίζεται με εμπειρικές μεθόδους που εστιάζουν κυρίως στους τρόπους διδασκαλίας, άλλοτε με μεγαλύτερη και άλλοτε με μικρότερη επιτυχία. Αφορισμοί όπως αυτοί που χρησιμοποιεί ο βουλευτής (fictional malady κλπ.) είναι άστοχοι επειδή αποπροσανατολίζουν την κουβέντα, μετατοπίζοντάς την από το απτό πρόβλημα του πώς να αντιμετωπιστεί μια πραγματική κατάσταση (το γεγονός ότι πολλά παιδιά αντιμετωπίζουν δυσκολίες με τον γραπτό λόγο) σε ένα σημασιολογικό ζήτημα του αν τα συγκεκριμένα παιδιά είναι "δυσλεξικά" ή όχι, του τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό, αν πρόκειται για οργανική νόσο ή όχι, ποια είναι η συμπτωματολογία της, κλπ κλπ. Θεωρώ άστοχο να συζητάμε για αυτά (τη στιγμή που ακόμα και οι ειδικοί δεν έχουν βγάλει άκρη), αντί να εστιάζουμε στην αναζήτηση πιο αποτελεσματικών μεθόδων διδασκαλίας.

Στην Ελλάδα βέβαια δεν έχουμε ανάγκη, γιατί το έχουμε λύσει το πρόβλημα. Οι δυσλεξικοί εξετάζονται προφορικά στις τελικές εξετάσεις.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Το έχουμε λύσει με τυπικά ελληνικό τρόπο. Έχουν συσταθεί διευθύνσεις στις κατά τόπους νομαρχίες, με αρμοδιότητα την ειδική εκπαίδευση. Έχουν και κάτι αρχικά, αλλά δεν τα θυμάμαι. Έχουν "στελεχωθεί" με διευθυντή και γραμματέα. Οι οποίοι κάθονται. Όπως στην ταινία: "κι ύστερα πια, θα κάααααααααααααθεσαι". Επειδή το κοίταξα λιγάκι το θέμα, οι μόνοι που έχουν στήσει κάτι χειροπιαστό είναι σύλλογοι γονέων παιδιών με μαθησιακές δυσκολίες ανά την Ελλάδα, που κάνουν ό,τι μπορούν μαζεύοντας χρήματα και εθελοντές και οργανώνοντας μαθήματα σε αίθουσες Δήμων κλπ. Όποιος γονιός ενδιαφέρεται, μπορεί να τους βρει γκουγκλίζοντας.


----------



## curry (Jan 14, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Μήπως λοιπόν ο κύριος αυτός λέει να κοπούν μεν τα επιδόματα αλλά τα λεφτά να διατεθούν σε αλλαγή των εκπαιδευτικών μεθόδων επί το αντιαυταρχικότερον, προς όφελος όχι μόνον των παιδιών που υποφέρουν φανερά και εντονότερα (που τα λέμε «προβληματικά») αλλά και όλων των άλλων (που τα λέμε «φυσιολογικά»);



Βρε συ Έλσα μου, πήγα και ξαναδιάβασα το άρθρο και δεν λέει πουθενά κάτι περί διάθεσης των χρημάτων υπέρ καλύτερων μεθόδων (μπορεί επίσης να είμαι θεόστραβη). Υπερασπίζεται απλώς μια άλλη μέθοδο για την οποία όπως είπα ήδη θα ήθελα να μάθω τι είναι (και πουθενά δεν αναφέρει ο ίδιος ότι είναι αντιαυταρχική, αυτή ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη). Και πάλι θα τονίσω ότι χάνει το δίκιο του όταν λέει ακρότητες περί φανταστικών ασθενειών και λοιπά. (Αν ήμουν Αγγλίδα, θα έλεγα κόψε τα επιδόματα και βάλε επικουρικά μαθήματα σε κάθε σχολείο και πανεπιστήμιο και στο τελευταίο χωριό της χώρας. Γιατί μιλάμε στην τελική για δυσκολία ή διαφορετικότητα, όχι για αναπηρία.)
Μακάρι, μακάρι, μακάρι να μπορούσε να βρεθεί τρόπος να διδάσκεται καθένας με τον τρόπο που του ταιριάζει, ώστε να αναπτύσσει με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο τα ταλέντα και τις ικανότητές του - και με την καλύτερη μορφή κοινωνικοποίησης παράλληλα. Μακάρι να βρεθεί τρόπος να αποκλείονται οι κακοί δάσκαλοι, οι κακοί συνδικαλιστές δάσκαλοι, οι κακοί υπουργοί, οι κακές επιτροπές που αποφασίζουν για μεθόδους, βιβλία, (ακόμα και οι κακοί γονείς!) κλπ κλπ. 
Απλώς δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να γίνει αυτό στοχοποιώντας μια ομάδα κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο. Σε αυτό διαφωνώ με τον άνθρωπο αυτόν.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 14, 2009)

Ξέρω οτι δεν διαφωνούμε ως προς την ουσία. Ούτε εγώ είμαι σίγουρη ως προς τις προθέσεις του. Απλώς λέω οτι κάτι μπορεί να μην είναι όπως φαίνεται με πρώτη ματιά. 

Αν ακούσεις οτι επιτέλους θα εγκρίνεται από τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία το εμβόλιο κατά του καρκίνου του τραχήλου στα μικρά κορίτσια (όπως ζητάνε άλλωστε όλα τα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης), είσαι απόλυτα σίγουρη οτι είναι για το καλό μας και όχι για το καλό της Merck που το παράγει και έχει βάλει λυτούς και δεμένους να το «σπρώχνουν» στην αγορά;


----------



## curry (Jan 14, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Αν ακούσεις οτι επιτέλους θα εγκρίνεται από τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία το εμβόλιο κατά του καρκίνου του τραχήλου στα μικρά κορίτσια (όπως ζητάνε άλλωστε όλα τα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης), είσαι απόλυτα σίγουρη οτι είναι για το καλό μας και όχι για το καλό της Merck που το παράγει και έχει βάλει λυτούς και δεμένους να το «σπρώχνουν» στην αγορά;



Στανταράκι ότι παίζει να τα έπιασαν! Αλλά δίπλα στον βασιλικό, ποτίζεται κι η γλάστρα σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις...


----------



## Elsa (Jan 14, 2009)

curry said:


> Στανταράκι ότι παίζει να τα έπιασαν! Αλλά δίπλα στον βασιλικό, ποτίζεται κι η γλάστρα σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις...



Μπορεί όμως το νερό να είναι τοξικό και να την χάσουμε...Αλλά φοβάμαι οτι μπαίνουμε πάλι σε θέματα ταμπού.
http://www.nvic.org/PressReleases/pr62706gardasil.htm
http://www.homeopathy.gr/homeopathy/gardasil_dangers.html
http://www.homeopathy.gr/homeopathy/gardasil_side_effects.html
http://www.virusmyth.com/aids/hiv/pdlatvir3.htm


----------



## panadeli (Jan 14, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Το έχουμε λύσει με τυπικά ελληνικό τρόπο. Έχουν συσταθεί διευθύνσεις στις κατά τόπους νομαρχίες, με αρμοδιότητα την ειδική εκπαίδευση. Έχουν και κάτι αρχικά, αλλά δεν τα θυμάμαι.



ΚΔΑΥ;
ΣΜΕΑ;


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Μάλλον ΚΔΑΥ.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 14, 2009)

curry said:


> Και πάλι θα τονίσω ότι χάνει το δίκιο του όταν λέει ακρότητες περί φανταστικών ασθενειών και λοιπά.
> 
> Απλώς δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να γίνει αυτό στοχοποιώντας μια ομάδα κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο. Σε αυτό διαφωνώ με τον άνθρωπο αυτόν.



Εξακολουθώ να έχω μια μικρή διαφωνία, γιατί νομίζω ότι συζητάμε λάθος θέμα.
Νομίζω ότι είναι σαφές ότι ο βουλευτής δεν στοχοποιεί τους δυσλεξικούς, αλλά τις διδακτικές μεθόδους που χρησιμοποιούνται στη χώρα του. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει δίκιο για την επίθεση που εξαπολύει στους ταγούς της εκπαίδευσης, πάντως σε αυτούς επιτίθεται και όχι στους δυσλεξικούς:

Mr Stringer claims the reason so many children fail to be taught to read and write properly is that the wrong teaching methods are used.
"The education establishment, rather than admit that their eclectic and incomplete methods for instruction are at fault, have invented a brain disorder called dyslexia," said the MP.
"To label children as dyslexic because they're confused by poor teaching methods is wicked.

Στη συνέχεια μπλέκει το ζήτημα της δυσλεξίας με εκείνο του αναλφαβητισμού, αλλά αν εμπλακούμε σε συζήτηση για το πού σταματάει η δυσλεξία και αρχίζει ο αναλφαβητισμός δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη. 
Μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον πιστεύω έχει το ζήτημα που όντως εγείρει ο βουλευτής, δηλαδή το κατά πόσο οι διδακτικές μέθοδοι που χρησιμοποιούμε είναι αποτελεσματικές ή όχι. Στην Ελλάδα, για την οποία μπορώ να μιλήσω, το μόνο που κάνουμε για να αντιμετωπίσουμε το φαινόμενο της δυσλεξίας (είτε πρόκειται για οργανική νόσο είτε όχι, ειλικρινά μου είναι αδιάφορο) είναι να επιτρέπουμε σε όσους προσκομίζουν πιστοποιητικά δυσλεξίας να δίνουν προφορικές προαγωγικές και απολυτήριες εξετάσεις. Από την εμπειρία μου μπορώ να δηλώσω ότι πρόκειται για μια εξαιρετικά αναποτελεσματική προσέγγιση στο πρόβλημα.


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 14, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Ένα ακόμα παράδειγμα:
> Δεν αντέχω το οχτάωρο! Το βρίσκω βάρβαρο και αντιπαραγωγικό. Χρειάζομαι ψυχίατρο;
> Δεν αντέχω το μποτιλιάρισμα. Έχω κατάθλιψη;
> (δεν αστειεύομαι)



Σχετικό πρόσφατο άρθρο από το New York Review. (Να σημειώσω, όμως, ότι δεν έχει σχέση με το κυρίως θέμα του νήματος, δηλ. τη δυσλεξία).


----------



## Elsa (Jan 14, 2009)

Όχι, απλώς εννοώ οτι όταν κάποιος δεν αισθάνεται καλά μέσα στα παπούτσια του μπορεί να φταίνε τα παπούτσια και όχι τα πόδια του.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Σχετικό πρόσφατο άρθρο από το New York Review. (Να σημειώσω, όμως, ότι δεν έχει σχέση με το κυρίως θέμα του νήματος, δηλ. τη δυσλεξία).



Συγκλονιστικό άρθρο, agezerlis. Ποιος θα το φανταζόταν ποτέ ότι ξαφνικά αποκτήσαμε και μανιοκαταθλιπτικά νήπια...


----------



## Elsa (Jan 14, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, δεν ξέρω γιατί μπαίνουν δύο-δύο...Κάποιο λάθος θα έκανα.


----------



## curry (Jan 14, 2009)

Είχα τη χαρά πριν από χρόνια να μεταφράσω αρκετές από τις δημοσιογραφικές εκπομπές έρευνας Panorama του BBC. Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν, μιλάμε για σοβαρή δημοσιογραφική δουλειά, έρευνα που μπορεί να κρατά χρόνια σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις. Μία από αυτές ήταν μια συγκλονιστική για μένα εκπομπή (σημειώνω ότι τότε ήμουν 24-25) με θέμα την απίστευτη χορήγηση αγχολυτικών φαρμάκων σε άτομα τα οποία ουσιαστικά δεν τα χρειάζονταν και για χρονικό διάστημα πολύ μεγαλύτερο από αυτό που έπρεπε, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνονται εξαρτημένοι χρήστες (παρουσίαζαν στοιχεία να σου σηκώνεται η τρίχα και οι φαρμακευτικές εταιρίες αρνήθηκαν να σχολιάσουν, φυσικά). Κι είχα μεταφράσει και μια άλλη (της σειράς Horizon) για το Ritalin και τα παιδάκια που τα χαπακώνουν από τα μικράτα τους, χωρίς καν να είναι βέβαιο ότι πάσχουν από κάτι, εκτός αν η παιδική ηλικία είναι πάθηση. Στην Βρετανία και στις ΗΠΑ όλα αυτά, πάντα... (ειρωνικά μιλάω φυσικά).
Είμαι εντελώς εκτός θέματος, απλά με αφορμή το άρθρο της NYR.


----------

